# Daytek Control Board



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

A good friend bought a Daytek DT-4040 40" LCD TV at an auction. When he plugged it in, the red light came on, when he turned it on, the green light came on but no picture. I have not seen it myself, but he said when he turned it on the screen "got a little bit brighter". Daytek support stated the control board needs to be replaced. I imagine that would be fairly straight forward, correct? I see it as disconnecting the plugins to the board, removing the board, replacing it, and connecting it up again. Having never been inside a TV before I thought it best to ask first in case there is something I should be aware of. Thanks.


----------

